# My Dog and Cat



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is my dog(name is spike), Cat(name is ish)










edit: edited some grammar


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

So that cat's name is Grey?
They are both sweet - I wish I could see more of Spike - I love doggieees woof woof


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

sorry, i forgot a few words in my orignal post

My cats name is ish, i dont know what breed he is. I found him one day while i was walking outside and he looked in very bad shape, so i took him to the vet and that was about 6 months ago. Hes turned out to be a great, but shy cat cat.. Him and my dog get along good, they do have there daily wrestling matches in witch the dog, even though hes 9 he still wins most of them...I will usely stop them when they really start barking and hissing..


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How wonderful of you to have adopted Ish - congratulations - he really turned out a beautiful boy!
And about him and your dog getting along so well - it is so sweet - I love seeing my cat being affectionate towards the dogs and viceversa...they see no difference. Friendships is a beautiful thing with no boundaries  
ps still hope I can see more of that cute little fluff fluff doggie of yours


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Heres a few more pics of my animals

Spike,before i cut his hair for summer









Ish, sleeping like he always does









Ish, the first week i found him, playing with his post










Ok im off to bed, at this post time its currently 2am east coast time


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

More pics i have of my cat and dog

Spikes pics
After his hair cut... i think i did a good job :wink: 




























Ish, another pic of him from the first few weeks i found him









Spike and ish, The StareDown


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ish was so tiny! They are both adorable and its wonderful they get along together. :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

aww how sweet they look


----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Spike has the most brilliant ears, and ish looks really sweet. Lovely that they live together..


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

im on a pic posting frenzy, here is my cat playing with his FAVORITE toy, a plactic circle thing witch i got off of a pretzle container.. I think i need to make my bed  .. These were taken 10 mins ago


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

Even more pics i just took...(as most of you can see, i dont have anything better to do today)





















































my cat looks drunk, but i swear hes not...Hes just sleepy :wink:


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

OH how cute!!! :) They are adorable!! Ish looks a little like my Gandalf only bigger!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ha! That's the most pics I've ever seen anyone post!! LOL. You definently have some cute pets!!! I loved ISH as a baby. What a cutie!


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

I love the colour of Ish and your dog is well cute!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I saw that you don't know what breed Ish is, but do you think he could be partly Persian? He looks a lot like my Kitt. Of course, every grey cat looks like Kitt to me. :lol:


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Wonderful pics! What kind of dog is Spike? He's very striking.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

kristi said:


> Wonderful pics! What kind of dog is Spike? He's very striking.


Poodle Terrier Mix

Mom was a poodle, Dad was a terrier


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Interesting! Was the Terrier dad a West Highland?


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

kristi said:


> Interesting! Was the Terrier dad a West Highland?


yes it was


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

What beautiful animals! I like that little ledge you have on the end of your bed -- it's like a kitty perch! lol


----------

